# DropFest 2005 entertainment



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

Tossing around some ideas for thenational acts who would you guys and ladies rather see Shawna from Luda's camp or Lil Rob ? Let me know .


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

Luda!!


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

1st I wanna see some 04 pics on the website....being lazy or what?

and yes, keep the entertainment coming....and are we gonna wrap the show up early, instead of at 8:30....

I'll be waiting for the show, if it was anything like last year, I'm going to bring some sunscreen, and sell it at the track for some crazy price


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Eric_@Jan 29 2005, 10:54 PM
> *1st I wanna see some 04 pics on the website....being lazy or what?
> 
> and yes, keep the entertainment coming....and are we gonna wrap the show up early, instead of at 8:30....
> ...


the web site should be up in 3 weeks from what i heard.


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

this has nothing to do with entertainment but i think the lowrider classes should be broken donw alittle more. cause 70-89 is to general. 70's and 80's should have their own class. Just a thought.


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

Last years classes needed to be separated BIG TIME......... 





i would rather see LIL ROB but, If its going to be as good as The Ying Wang twins --- I will pass.......................

What a bunch of pansy asses !! They couldnt come out on stage & fuck around or anythig - they were in & out like they were some superstars & they sounded like shit & they just barely vocaled the shitty jams that No one remembered...........



I cant hate tho Because the Ying Yangsters are ERIC'S favorite DUO!!!!


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

they were at the same hotel as me, nobody even cared


----------



## andyp (Jan 5, 2005)

I would love to see ludacris  I couldn't go last year cuz I was in AZ, maybe this year. There are some pics on our Website


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eric_@Jan 29 2005, 11:54 PM
> *1st I wanna see some 04 pics on the website....being lazy or what?
> 
> and yes, keep the entertainment coming....and are we gonna wrap the show up early, instead of at 8:30....
> ...


eric we gonna be there homie


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gotti-_@Feb 2 2005, 12:00 PM
> *eric we gonna be there homie
> [snapback]2673770[/snapback]​*


----------



## LISTO (Aug 13, 2004)




----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

lil motha fucken rob for my vote :thumbsup: and the all day cruisin i was feelin that for real :thumbsup: i thought the car show was well put together except for the judging!!!! 41/2 hrs james one of our members waited in line.....


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by childforsaken_@Feb 2 2005, 09:48 PM
> *lil motha fucken rob for my vote :thumbsup:  and the all day cruisin i was feelin that for real :thumbsup: i thought the car show was well put together except for the judging!!!! 41/2 hrs james one of our members waited in line.....
> [snapback]2676710[/snapback]​*


this year there will be 4 lanes for drive thru judgeing with the same judge in each lane to keep things fair also the lanes willl be split up example one lane for lowriders one lane for trucks one for imports and domestics . also the website should be close to being done . And the dvd is done E-mail me for more info [email protected]


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2005)

how about Vanilla ICE ?





hahahahahahahah J/K


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice_@Jan 28 2005, 02:28 AM
> *Tossing around some ideas for thenational acts who would you guys and ladies rather see Shawna from Luda's camp or Lil Rob ? Let me know .
> [snapback]2651925[/snapback]​*


When and where is it?


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy (Feb 20, 2002)

i havent gone the last few years just because of rumors of a poor cruise. that may sound arrogant, but i like the cruise and seeing everyones car out as they roll it, not sitting all tire shined up and spit shined for hours like thats how the car always is....sorry but i need an all day cruise, think about having it at the lake like you did one of the first years...i fell in love with that place, and i realize that there are way more cars and everything, but it can work....thanks for considering it. 

p.s. lil rob


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 7 2005, 02:12 PM
> *When and where is it?
> [snapback]2692744[/snapback]​*


close to Green Bay (think it's about a half hour south)

1st weekend in June


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Eric_@Feb 8 2005, 12:06 AM
> *close to Green Bay (think it's about a half hour south)
> 
> 1st weekend in June
> [snapback]2694867[/snapback]​*


damn I'll be in FL.I'll tell my guys see if they want to go on a road tripp


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 7 2005, 11:24 PM
> *damn I'll be in FL.I'll tell my guys see if they want to go on a road tripp
> [snapback]2694955[/snapback]​*


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HULK_@Feb 7 2005, 12:59 PM
> *how about Vanilla ICE ?
> hahahahahahahah J/K
> [snapback]2692695[/snapback]​*




--- No matter how much people say that they dont like him or thing that we was stupid as hell ..... If he were to appear - I bet you everyone would jam to his shit .!!!!!!! Everyone knows it & he will always be known ..


-- He is the : The MC Hammer for the white folks, the Michael jackson who dont play with little kids that we all can Enjoy ..............

Vanilla Ice & Mc Hammer could kick some ASS if they were a kick boxing team or some shit..... They should be on WWE - Tag Team Wrestlin !!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

LUDA for sure

I will be there this year for sure


ps.nice pics from that other site


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

WTF is the date for DROPFEST


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gotti-_@Feb 8 2005, 12:01 PM
> *WTF is the date for DROPFEST
> [snapback]2696356[/snapback]​*


THe dates for this year are June 4th & 5th at the same place as last year Wisconsin International Raceway


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SolidGoldCaddy_@Feb 7 2005, 07:42 PM
> *i havent gone the last few years just because of rumors of a poor cruise. that may sound arrogant, but i like the cruise and seeing everyones car out as they roll it, not sitting all tire shined up and spit shined for hours like thats how the car always is....sorry but i need an all day cruise, think about having it at the lake like you did one of the first years...i fell in love with that place, and i realize that there are way more cars and everything, but it can work....thanks for considering it.
> 
> p.s. lil rob
> [snapback]2694039[/snapback]​*


The show moved to a new venue last year at Wisconsin International Raceway in Kaukauna ,WI . IT is a much better venue with alot more space . If you missed it the past couple of years you will be impressed at the shows growth last year there was 738 show cars and over 6000 people . Also at the new venue there is all day cruisin , a highest 3-wheel comp a gas hop plus burn-out and side show contests ,drag racing , national entertainment , and the :biggrin: bikinni contest :biggrin: also the dates are June4th & 5th with camping starting on the 3rd ALSO The website is just about done www.dropfest.com


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

Shawna or Lil Rob let Me know


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice_@Feb 9 2005, 04:11 AM
> *Shawna or Lil Rob let Me know
> [snapback]2697636[/snapback]​*


what up james you know we are in for sure........get the game and 50 cent bro...............


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

damn can't wait till this show......Bringing the 64 ss :biggrin: :0


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

can't wait


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Eric_@Feb 9 2005, 11:04 AM
> *can't wait
> [snapback]2699413[/snapback]​*


what up eric and talked to you for a while...............


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

TTT


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

somos uno will be there for sure can't wait with about 7 cars including the 2year in a row 3 wheel champion joels 66 caprice


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

sounds tight

lot of competion this year :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali_@Feb 9 2005, 06:04 AM
> *what up eric and talked to you for a while...............
> [snapback]2700225[/snapback]​*


:wave:


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

ttt. for my homey james..............and get the dropfeat site updated.........


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

yeah what he said....


Update that site please


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice_@Feb 14 2005, 12:34 PM
> *uffin:
> [snapback]2722169[/snapback]​*


hey james we cant wait for the show to get here just got my new ride last night hopfully it will be ready to debut for dropfest..........minus the new paint job we gonna put on it but it will be lifted with wires on it anyways............


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali_@Feb 14 2005, 08:56 AM
> *hey james we cant wait for the show to get here just got my new ride last night hopfully it will be ready to debut for dropfest..........minus the new paint job we gonna put on it but it will be lifted with wires on it anyways............
> [snapback]2722695[/snapback]​*


The site is being worked on by my new designer it is close to being done .Soon I promise !!!! Can't wait to see all the new rides this year I'm still tryin to find time to get mine ready after the customers truck that I'm working on now i"ll take a break to work on my own shit sure u know how it go's .p.s. wtf does ttt mean


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

[attachmentid=107662]


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

damn she is hot..i can't wait...


TTT= TO THE TOP


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

Anymore pics?/??


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

can we Layitlow'ers get some VIP treatment or something man....I'll pass out flyers locally, or whatever

Trust me, I'm good at marketing


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Eric_@Feb 15 2005, 03:23 AM
> *can we Layitlow'ers get some VIP treatment or something man....I'll pass out flyers locally, or whatever
> 
> Trust me, I'm good at marketing
> [snapback]2724234[/snapback]​*


ILL GIVE YOU SOME VIP TREATMENT CAUSE WE WILL KICK IT AGAIN.............CANT WAIT FOR THIS SHOW TO COME .................YOU GUYS DOING THAT PARK THING AGAIN THAT WE MISSED LAST YEAR WE WOULD LIKE TO GO THIS YEAR.........LMK.........


----------



## plyrh8r1 (Jun 24, 2003)

how about none. u can end the show that much early and the people from chicago can go early to go to work monday morning i been there for 4 years and its a drive back to the chi


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

Dang is it June yet?


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plyrh8r1_@Feb 14 2005, 11:34 PM
> *how about none. u can end the show that much early and the people from chicago can go early to go to work monday morning i been there for 4 years and its a drive back to the chi
> [snapback]2727062[/snapback]​*


Would you guys rather see the awards after the hop and the bikkini contest follow the awards ?


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

more pics.......piiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiics


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

yes..so I can get some girls to model for my car 

or maybe u can ask them to do so lol :biggrin: 

is the site up yet?


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

YEAH THE AWARDS THING IS TO LATE..............THE PEOPLE FROM OUT OF TOWN HAVE A LONG ASS RIDE HOME AND GET HOME LATE AND SHIT ...........DO THE BIKINI THING ON SATURDAY OR EVEN EARLIER IN THE DAY SUNDAY..........


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

I don't know if it would work....but I'd like to see the show end early...lots of people have 4-6 hour drives home....If it ends early enough, I'd go home Sunday, otherwise, I'm staying another night...which of course makes the whole weekend that much more expensive.

Is there any way to include Friday as part of the show, to get things rolling...maybe it doesn't work this year, but just tossing around idea's


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Eric_@Feb 15 2005, 06:45 PM
> *I don't know if it would work....but I'd like to see the show end early...lots of people have 4-6 hour drives home....If it ends early enough, I'd go home Sunday, otherwise, I'm staying another night...which of course makes the whole weekend that much more expensive.
> 
> Is there any way to include Friday as part of the show, to get things rolling...maybe it doesn't work this year, but just tossing around idea's
> [snapback]2727767[/snapback]​*


YEAH THAT WOULD BE SOMTHING TO START THE SHOW ON FRIDAY NIGHT...........GET IT GOING EARLY..........


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

Eric does have a good point ........it would be good to see the show kick something off on a Friday.............


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

I agree........


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy (Feb 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gotti-_@Feb 15 2005, 02:33 PM
> *Eric does have a good point ........it would be good to see the show kick something off on a Friday.............
> [snapback]2728913[/snapback]​*


yeah like i was sayiong about the cruise the first years, just kick the show going on friday, that way saturday is free to show, compete, and cruise all day, and that way sunday if you wanna go home you can and you wont miss awards or anything


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SolidGoldCaddy_@Feb 15 2005, 09:26 PM
> *yeah like i was sayiong about the cruise the first years, just kick the show going on friday, that way saturday is free to show, compete, and cruise all day, and that way sunday if you wanna go home you can and you wont miss awards or anything
> [snapback]2731291[/snapback]​*


I think you have some things Sun....just very early...finish up before say, 3 pm or so.


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

I am thinking about a few different ways to switch things up a bit for this year mybe move the bikinni contest to saturday . as far as starting the show on friday it my be a possibility for next year but it is kinda hard because at the track they have races on thursday night and it takes a lot as is to get the show set up in one day .


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)




----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

is the site updated yet?


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

ttt............is the website updated yet james...............


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali_@Feb 17 2005, 10:26 AM
> *ttt............is the website updated yet james...............
> [snapback]2737920[/snapback]​*


  my guy says it is getting closer  I'm hoping it is soon


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

it better be a damn good website for the wait. :angry:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

yeah what he said lol


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

fuck it i can wait for the site it better have last years pics though.............hopfully its gonna be soon........can we register yet james or what.......


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali_@Feb 17 2005, 08:49 PM
> *fuck it  i can wait for the site it better have last years pics though.............hopfully its gonna be soon........can we register yet james or what.......
> [snapback]2740889[/snapback]​*


In the past years the pre-registration kicked off April 1st this year I'll probly move it up mybe March 1st I'll let ya know


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali_@Feb 17 2005, 08:49 PM
> *fuck it  i can wait for the site it better have last years pics though.............hopfully its gonna be soon........can we register yet james or what.......
> [snapback]2740889[/snapback]​*


In the past years the pre-registration kicked off April 1st this year I'll probly move it up mybe March 1st I'll let ya know


----------



## plyrh8r1 (Jun 24, 2003)

doing the awards earlier would be better not everybody wants to see the same girls u seen all weekend on stage shakin butt i came to a show to see cars plus its so hott on that drag strip


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

:ugh:

dont be gay


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy (Feb 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Eric_@Feb 18 2005, 04:59 PM
> *:ugh:
> 
> dont be gay
> [snapback]2744571[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao:


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

shit i cant wait till june....hey james its gonna be cool to see youi and kickit with you again...........you the man homey....much props to james sweet the dropfest king.......................


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

lol 

I'll be there :uh:


----------



## SDPrez (Jun 24, 2004)

Hey that dvd of last years show is pretty good saw a lot that I missed for one reason/beer or another! :biggrin: maybe for this year if the camera guy got just a little bit more of the vehicles surrounding the track and of the initial roll in saturday morning and it would be perfect! :thumbsup: 

nice job though!


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

as far as the entertainment here is another list of possibles let me know what you guys think and which one you would want to see the most  Public Announcement
Tone Loc
Sr mix alot
Shawna
I 20
LLoyd
Lil Rob
Jon B
Cadilliac Boys
Trina
Outlawz
N2U (new R&B Group)
Nivea
Youngbloodz
Doug E Fresh
Coolio
Too Short
Coo Coo Cal
Scarface
Baby (cash money)


----------



## SDPrez (Jun 24, 2004)

My favorites:
Scarface  
lil Rob
youngbloodz
Too Short


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

trina

or lil rob


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

too short 
scareface
trina 
youngbloodz


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

> as far as the entertainment here is another list of possibles let me know what you guys think and which one you would want to see the most  Public Announcement
> Tone Loc
> Sr mix alot
> Shawna
> ...


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

baby :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

keep the replies about entertainment coming


----------



## SDPrez (Jun 24, 2004)

I'd love to see Too Short again but I could foresee some issues if he performs at dropfest like he does at one of his concerts, or at least the one I got to see; issues with his stage dancers and nudity. Don't get me wrong I don't think any guys would be complaining at all but if anyone brought kids I could see the contrevorsey now...just a thought :dunno:


----------



## 71 somosuno (Feb 10, 2005)

youngbloodz or scarface and tell them to bring there rides i think 50 cent would be the better one


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

Too $hort
Trina
Scarface


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

TRina 

is the site done yet? :uh:


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

Site should be done by midweek  keep the replies on the entertainment coming ask your friends too


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

do baby he would be a good one since he is into cars and you never know who he may bring


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

kool   

hey showandgo

are u going to be there?


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice_@Feb 19 2005, 04:50 PM
> *as far as the entertainment here is another list of possibles let me know what you guys think and which one you would want to see the most   Public Announcement
> Tone Loc
> Sr mix alot
> ...


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 21 2005, 12:51 AM
> *do baby he would be a good one since he is into cars and you never know who he may bring
> [snapback]2754878[/snapback]​*


U gonna make it out this year ?I'll give ya a call


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

for some reason it seems like i plan on it and something always f..cks up so i dont know, i dont want to say either way this way i am not a complete dick if something screws up again


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)




----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

:thumbsup:

James, you got video? Hook it up...


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eric_@Feb 21 2005, 04:26 PM
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> James, you got video?  Hook it up...
> [snapback]2757399[/snapback]​*


Yeah the video is done hit me up At dropfest @aol.com


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

as far as the entertainment here is another list of possibles let me know what you guys think and which one you would want to see the most Public Announcement
Tone Loc
Sr mix alot
Shawna
I 20
LLoyd
Lil Rob
Jon B
Cadilliac Boys
Trina
Outlawz
N2U (new R&B Group)
Nivea
Youngbloodz
Doug E Fresh
Coolio
Too Short
Coo Coo Cal
Scarface
Baby (cash money)


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

ttt


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

i will tell you what you get baby there and he guarantee me to build him a car i will be there for free


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

get the site done its mid week....................


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

still not done yet :angry: lol


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

James, 

Got my video....thanks bro


Could use some more low lows on it....though my lac was on there in the hopping pit.

maybe some bio's of people, there cars, that sorta thing.

fun to watch though


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

still not done :angry:


----------



## Miltown (Jan 17, 2004)

Whut up everyone Tony from Miltown UCE. ( Grey lincoln......Jacked up high as a motha fucka........... Chipp'n like a bitch. If you don't know ! ) 
Anyways ,can't wait for the show too see and party with all you fools again ! Let me know were people are staying! We sayed at the radison or whut ever it was called last year and it sucked, the hotel was great , but I miss all the parking lot action ! 
James, working on getting all the midwest chapters of UCE to come up for the show and I bet if you got Too Short or Young Bloods it might make it easyer on us
(just a suggestion ) . Got to have Coo Coo Cal he's WI .


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

dang not done yet lol its past the middle of the week..the week is almost gone lol


Dang should I bring both LOLOS? regala and Impala? what yall think?


----------



## SDPrez (Jun 24, 2004)

Well the show did only just end 9 months ago it takes some time to put together :around: 



Just playin


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

what up tony...............we thinking about super 8 maybe somthin...............as far the website where is it james..............lolololol.............


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

James is out for a few days, be back Tues...

what's up Tony.....your car is on the DF video.


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

new week starting


Eric let me see that video :cheesy:


----------



## plyrh8r1 (Jun 24, 2003)

we always stay at the holiday inn something always goin on there


----------



## chevy9585 (May 1, 2002)

pimpday dont bring them and as for the friday night thing maybe just a rolling thing on the main strip in town and a place to kick it where we can bs with clubs we get to see once a year and what is the number to the holiday inn so i can call


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

Should be on the DF website, as soon as it's up


----------



## Miltown (Jan 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eric_@Feb 26 2005, 09:16 PM
> *James is out for a few days, be back Tues...
> 
> what's up Tony.....your car is on the DF video.
> [snapback]2781972[/snapback]​*



whut up! Hope they don't have a pic of me trying to hide under the car when it was chipp'n Or when my UCE brother beat me when we nosed up! 
Fuck it, aleast Dropfest is a good ass time right! I give it a couple of years and Dropfest will be the place to be in the Midwest. We just have to keep on supporting James and the show. I love it were in the boondocks yet every year the cars have improved , the hop is getting bigger , and the bitches are getting finer, whut more can you ask for! PEACE !


----------



## chevy9585 (May 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Miltown_@Feb 28 2005, 09:41 PM
> *whut up! Hope they don't have a pic of me trying to hide under the car when it was chipp'n  Or when my UCE brother beat me when we nosed up!
> Fuck it, aleast  Dropfest is a good ass time  right!  I give it a couple of years and Dropfest will be the place to be in the Midwest. We just have to keep on supporting James and the show. I love it were in the boondocks yet every year the cars have improved , the hop is getting bigger , and the bitches are getting finer, whut more can you ask for!  PEACE !
> [snapback]2791025[/snapback]​*


this is all true i think. and for you all that can come you need to go to this show to make it a better lowrider show


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

wouldnt miss this show.................car or no car ill will always be there.............


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali_@Mar 1 2005, 04:56 AM
> *wouldnt miss this show.................car or no car ill will always be there.............
> [snapback]2792028[/snapback]​*


:thumbsup:


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

chillin with my homey eric...............


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

:dunno: site should have been done and up already I just got back from Florida so I'll find out whats going on with it tomarro :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

:worship: TTT


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

no site yet....want to see those pics

and my DF DVD doesn't play in my truck

only the 1st minute or so....  

stupid formatting


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

damn still no site..... :angry: 2nd week now


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Mar 2 2005, 11:47 PM
> *damn still no site..... :angry:  2nd week now
> [snapback]2801586[/snapback]​*


he said it's coming...just sit back and relax


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

Sorry about the wait guys I talked to the web guy and I saw the site looks good . I am having him change a few things on it and it is supposed to be up tonight . Not promissing but it should be . Trust me I want to see it up as much as you guys probably more .  There will also be more content added to it as the next few weeks go by and as the last pieces of info and the rest of this years sponsors and scedules are confirmed .


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

the site is up but it is not complete yet should be complete in a day or so


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)




----------



## SDPrez (Jun 24, 2004)

Hey James the drags are still going to be an event right? Was there cash or trophy prizes, I can't remember....


----------



## SDPrez (Jun 24, 2004)

never mind should've just looked at the site...


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

For James


----------



## SDPrez (Jun 24, 2004)

Question about your "no carry in" policy....is it absolutley NO CARRY INS or just no carry ins in glass containers? Reason being last year we loaded up on gallon jugs of water and had them in a cooler but obviously we wont bother if were gonna have to leave them at the gate...


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

:0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by Eric_@Mar 4 2005, 11:00 AM
> *For James
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SDPrez_@Mar 4 2005, 04:03 PM
> *Question about your "no carry in" policy....is it absolutley NO CARRY INS or just no carry ins in glass containers?  Reason being last year  we loaded up on gallon jugs of water and had them in a cooler but obviously we wont bother if were gonna have to leave them at the gate...
> [snapback]2809440[/snapback]​*


gallons of water would be alright or coolers with ice to keep the beer cold but the owner of the track last year kinda freaked out cause that is part of the agreement plus rent at the track for the use of the facility. And he said that this year he would have people checking sorry guys


----------



## SDPrez (Jun 24, 2004)

Its all good....gotta do whatchya gotta do......but with all the cops I saw posted outside the gates last year Saturday evening I don't think I'll be tippin them back as much at the show anyway..


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice_@Mar 5 2005, 09:37 PM
> *
> gallons of water would be alright or coolers with ice to keep the beer cold but the owner of the track last year kinda freaked out cause that is part of the agreement plus rent at the track for the use of the facility. And he said that this year he would have people checking sorry guys
> [snapback]2814068[/snapback]​*


no more drunkfest at dropfest


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

when are the pictures gonna be up from last year??


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

ttt


----------



## {-_-} (Apr 25, 2003)




----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali_@Mar 8 2005, 04:55 AM
> *ttt
> [snapback]2822642[/snapback]​*


will be soon


----------



## SDPrez (Jun 24, 2004)

excuse my ignorance but what the hell is "ttt"??


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SDPrez_@Mar 10 2005, 09:10 AM
> *excuse my ignorance but what the hell is "ttt"??
> [snapback]2830545[/snapback]​*


to the top of the page.......duh..........lol :biggrin:


----------



## SDPrez (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali_@Mar 10 2005, 05:21 AM
> *to the top of the page.......duh..........lol :biggrin:
> [snapback]2831772[/snapback]​*


Watch yourself I may have to recruit some rollin soldiers to handle my light work and take care of that cali ass!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Thursday jokes, gotta love it!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SDPrez_@Mar 5 2005, 09:43 PM
> *Its all good....gotta do whatchya gotta do......but with all the cops I saw posted outside the gates last year Saturday evening I don't think I'll be tippin them back as much at the show anyway..
> [snapback]2814083[/snapback]​*


U guys think about camping ? I got a hook-up on the rvs and campers too if ya don't like ruff-in-it then you can get as drunk as ya want all weekend and you aint' gotta worry about nothin they got the popups for around 180for the weekend and I think the guy willl deliver them to the grounds too .


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

So no beer this year?


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

James, you finish those hotel situations....whose got the deals?


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Game-Over_@Mar 10 2005, 05:54 PM
> *So no beer this year?
> [snapback]2834954[/snapback]​*


U should not swear there might be kids on here :biggrin:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice_@Mar 11 2005, 08:49 AM
> *U should not swear there might be kids on here  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2838108[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice_@Mar 11 2005, 09:49 AM
> *U should not swear there might be kids on here  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2838108[/snapback]​*


soooo no then


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eric_@Mar 10 2005, 09:19 PM
> *James, you finish those hotel situations....whose got the deals?
> [snapback]2835881[/snapback]​*


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice_@Mar 11 2005, 10:24 PM
> *
> [snapback]2841166[/snapback]​*


invalid or corrupted :dunno:


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eric_@Mar 10 2005, 09:19 PM
> *James, you finish those hotel situations....whose got the deals?
> [snapback]2835881[/snapback]​*


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eric_@Mar 10 2005, 09:19 PM
> *James, you finish those hotel situations....whose got the deals?
> [snapback]2835881[/snapback]​*


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy (Feb 20, 2002)

entertainment and media, as well as the forums are not working yet, any word on those james? thanks man, site looks good wish it all worked


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

tried to download a video clip from the dvd not sure what happened mybe its the damn dial up :dunno:


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eric_@Mar 10 2005, 09:19 PM
> *James, you finish those hotel situations....whose got the deals?
> [snapback]2835881[/snapback]​*


check out the site got one of them up the rest are coming the hilton is close to te show bout halfway between the show and downtown appleton


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

ahh. ok...Think I know where the Hilton is


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

ttt


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)




----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

So whats the deal, A lot of us out of staters here don't want to blow our load on venders and restaurants all weekend, are we allowed to bring food, beverages (that includes BEER), I assume only cans or plastic, only idiots would bring bottles to a race track. If I need to go broke on food and shit I'd like to know now. :tears:


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StrictlyLegitCC_@Mar 18 2005, 01:03 PM
> *So whats the deal, A lot of us out of staters here don't want to blow our load on venders and restaurants all weekend, are we allowed to bring food, beverages (that includes BEER), I assume only cans or plastic, only idiots would bring bottles to a race track.  If I need to go broke on food and shit I'd like to know now. :tears:
> [snapback]2869258[/snapback]​*


If you are camping you can bring all the food and beer and booze that you want and go to your campsite from the show all that you want it's on site camping , as far as the show if you can't aford $3 for a plate of 3 tacos and rice or $5 for corn on the cob beens and ribs then you shouldn't be going out of state anyways my advice is bring the beer , bring the booze , bring the steaks lets fire up the grille and party our asses off .


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StrictlyLegitCC_@Mar 18 2005, 01:03 PM
> *So whats the deal, A lot of us out of staters here don't want to blow our load on venders and restaurants all weekend, are we allowed to bring food, beverages (that includes BEER), I assume only cans or plastic, only idiots would bring bottles to a race track.  If I need to go broke on food and shit I'd like to know now. :tears:
> [snapback]2869258[/snapback]​*


p.s. you guysever go to a lowrider show and check out there prices on food and beer and stuff . Not dissin lowrider . But think about it we try to keep the prices down as much as possible .


----------



## Miltown (Jan 17, 2004)

Whut up everyone. Tony from the Mil, Any one on here camp out last year ? If you did how was it? Were still debating whut were going to do so let me know. 
PEACE!!


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Miltown_@Mar 19 2005, 11:17 AM
> *Whut up everyone. Tony from the Mil, Any one on here  camp out last year ?  If you did how was it? Were still debating whut were going to do so let me know.
> PEACE!!
> [snapback]2872598[/snapback]​*


Whats up, hows the linc? We were thinking about camping out but had to much fun at the hotel :biggrin:


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Game-Over_@Mar 19 2005, 12:23 PM
> *Whats up, hows the linc? We were thinking about camping out but had to much fun at the hotel  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2872818[/snapback]​*


Which hotel did you guys use how was it ?


----------



## SDPrez (Jun 24, 2004)

We stayed at the Microtell Inn and Suites last year and got the reservations made for this year!!


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice_@Mar 19 2005, 06:11 PM
> *Which hotel did you guys use how was it ?
> [snapback]2873869[/snapback]​*


Last year it was the raddsion(sp) it was ok once we got checked in (had a few problems w/ that) but this year we're staying at the holiday inn


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Game-Over_@Mar 20 2005, 09:28 AM
> *Last year it was the raddsion(sp) it was ok once we got checked in (had a few problems w/ that) but this year we're staying at the holiday inn
> [snapback]2876096[/snapback]​*


check out the site got some hotels up and listed they are real nice and they have the discounted rates the bugettel is by the holiday inn but it is $50 a night and you can park your car right outside your door .


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

StreeT SweepaZ CC will be there........................with a variety of vehicles and maybe soemthing new to tow them on, or in :biggrin: , or with


----------



## 100%STREET (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eric_@Feb 20 2005, 08:40 PM
> *Too $hort
> Trina
> Scarface
> [snapback]2753447[/snapback]​*


trina ? .... dont be wuss ... that ass isnt that nice


----------



## 100%STREET (Sep 29, 2003)

Im gonna stay with my car ... how much is it to camp again? 

The hilton was nice last year but not for what we paid....


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BackYardHydraulics_@Mar 21 2005, 12:31 AM
> *Im gonna stay with my car ... how much is it to camp again?
> 
> The hilton was nice last year but not for what we paid....
> [snapback]2879712[/snapback]​*


Camping is $25 for the weekend showers available will have d.j. tent set-up till midnight . good party


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

90% of the DropFest site is workin/done including the forums so hit them up


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BackYardHydraulics_@Mar 21 2005, 12:27 AM
> *trina ? .... dont be gay!
> [snapback]2879692[/snapback]​*


:uh:

gay to look at ass, huh?

alright :ugh:


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

as of right now, the forums aren't working for me


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

Nor I


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

i may camp if it is not raining :uh:


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Mar 21 2005, 01:23 PM
> *i may camp if it is not raining :uh:
> [snapback]2881726[/snapback]​*


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eric_@Mar 21 2005, 09:00 AM
> *as of right now, the forums aren't working for me
> [snapback]2880647[/snapback]​*


sumthin messed up they are only workin from the red and purple log on page they will be fixed tomarro :angry:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice_@Mar 22 2005, 12:12 AM
> *sumthin messed up they are only workin from the red and purple log on page they will be fixed tomarro  :angry:
> [snapback]2886390[/snapback]​*


 :happysad:


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

just go to

www.dropfest.com/forums


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

I may not be going with the 64 cuz I fall asleep like after an hour myself... Unless somebody wants to ride with me to help me out


----------



## Miltown (Jan 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Game-Over_@Mar 19 2005, 12:23 PM
> *Whats up, hows the linc? We were thinking about camping out but had to much fun at the hotel  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2872818[/snapback]​*


Sold the Linc. but I should have my other car there. Were problely going to stay at a hotel also but this time one that has a parking lot so we can fuck around at night.


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Mar 23 2005, 08:26 PM
> *I may not be going with the 64 cuz I fall asleep like after an hour myself... Unless somebody wants to ride with me to help me out
> [snapback]2896777[/snapback]​*


If you would ease up on the smoke you would stay awake longer  And if and you start gettin tired that 64 has switches start hittin em that should wake u up :biggrin:


----------



## SDPrez (Jun 24, 2004)

registration going to be up in April on the site?


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SDPrez_@Mar 26 2005, 01:16 PM
> *registration going to be up in April on the site?
> [snapback]2909484[/snapback]​*


yes sir


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice_@Mar 26 2005, 01:10 PM
> *If you would ease up on the smoke you would stay awake longer   And if  and you start gettin tired that 64 has switches start hittin em that should wake u up  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2909475[/snapback]​*


he ain't got no switches...this fool talking about baggin a 64


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eric_@Mar 26 2005, 09:01 PM
> *he ain't got no switches...this fool talking about baggin a 64
> [snapback]2911297[/snapback]​*


don't do it bags are for imports hot rods and trucks not lowriders


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice_@Mar 26 2005, 10:21 PM
> *don't do it bags are for imports hot rods and trucks not lowriders
> [snapback]2911661[/snapback]​*


we've been telling him forever


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

hahahhahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahhaha 


Still i could hit them up lol drag the back nuggas lol


But seriously thats like a 7 hour drive for me.... I took work off ... for that weekend and shit but not to sure about driving that long and specially with the impala...

Somebody trail it for me I will pAy you nuggas some good money lol or gas money


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

oh yeah and I don't smoke either lol


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

ill be going last years drive wasnt so bad..................until on the way home I was dead tired, and fell asleep behind the wheel on the way home, after some road loving :biggrin:


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Miltown_@Mar 23 2005, 10:53 PM
> *Sold the Linc. but I should have my other car there. Were problely going to stay at a hotel also but this time one that has a parking lot so we can fuck around at night.
> [snapback]2897616[/snapback]​*


Thats cool, probaly see you around there


----------



## Miltown (Jan 17, 2004)

[attachmentid=134178]A little sneek peek uffin:


----------



## Miltown (Jan 17, 2004)

Ohh almost for got, were bringing a spring compressor to the show If any one needs some new springs to be broken in before the hop let us know. 
$25 bucks for the pair up to 4 1/2 ton. no stress on the motors no bouncing on the front end with 5 guys and no cuting them just to make it in the hop! Didn't want to post anything until we tryed it , and it made a world of differance!


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Mar 27 2005, 01:08 PM
> *hahahhahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahhaha
> Still i could hit them up lol drag the back nuggas lol
> But seriously thats like a 7 hour drive for me.... I took work off ... for that weekend and shit but not to sure about driving that long and specially with the impala...
> ...


you better figure something out....you need to book a room, or you are gonna be sleeping in your car, or camping


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)




----------



## Miltown (Jan 17, 2004)

All right fellas where we staying at and and which parking lot is the best to party at after the show, Hilton Garden or settle in suits let me know so I can get together with the rest of my UCE members and start getting the rooms?


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Miltown_@Mar 27 2005, 03:36 PM
> *[attachmentid=134178]A little sneek peek  uffin:
> [snapback]2914599[/snapback]​*


is that it, man i'm still gonna swing on juan! :biggrin:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

any pics from 2004? please update.. might change my mind on going


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

dropfest.com is down....it has exceeded it's bandwith

lol, too many hits


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

sorry PEEPS I think I'm not going


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

is that single or double????????????????? we should have some cars there :biggrin:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

ttt.............................for a great show


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Miltown_@Mar 28 2005, 06:46 PM
> *All right fellas where we staying at and and which parking lot is the best to party at after the show,  Hilton Garden or settle in suits let me know so I can get together with the rest of my UCE members and start getting the rooms?
> [snapback]2920525[/snapback]​*


somos uno will be staying at the same hotel were we partied all night long with damage GET READY MEMO YOU THOUGHT LAST YEAR WAS BAD SOMOS UNO HAS HAD A LONG WINTER AND WE CAN NOT WAIT JUST THINK INCREDIBLE HULKS ALL NIGHT uce we will post the name of the hotel later need to find its the one mohamad owns


----------



## Miltown (Jan 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Mar 31 2005, 09:20 PM
> *somos uno will be staying at the same hotel were we partied all night long with damage  GET READY MEMO YOU THOUGHT LAST YEAR WAS BAD SOMOS UNO HAS HAD A LONG WINTER AND WE CAN NOT WAIT  JUST THINK INCREDIBLE HULKS ALL NIGHT  uce we will post the name of the hotel later need to find its the one mohamad owns
> [snapback]2936834[/snapback]​*



Kool keep us posted, we'll say at the same one!


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

let me know on that hotel you guys are staying at STREET SWEEPAZ CC want to be in on the party


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Mar 31 2005, 09:20 PM
> *somos uno will be staying at the same hotel were we partied all night long with damage  GET READY MEMO YOU THOUGHT LAST YEAR WAS BAD SOMOS UNO HAS HAD A LONG WINTER AND WE CAN NOT WAIT  JUST THINK INCREDIBLE HULKS ALL NIGHT  uce we will post the name of the hotel later need to find its the one mohamad owns
> [snapback]2936834[/snapback]​*


The bugetel is a good hotel the doors to the rooms lead right outside park your ride right outside your door and there is a balcony (do it mardi gras style) . This is the hotel Memo will be staying at. THe rooms are $49 double and $55 for a king ask for the DropFest room block THe phone # is (920)734-6070


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice_@Apr 1 2005, 08:26 AM
> *The bugetel is a good hotel the doors to the rooms lead right outside park your ride right outside your door and there is a balcony (do it mardi gras style) . This is the hotel Memo will be staying at. THe rooms are $49 double and $55 for a king ask for the DropFest room block THe phone # is (920)734-6070
> [snapback]2938859[/snapback]​*



:biggrin: thanks


----------



## chevy9585 (May 1, 2002)

should be fun this year ive had fun the last two years


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Miltown_@Mar 27 2005, 04:36 PM
> *[attachmentid=134178]A little sneek peek  uffin:
> [snapback]2914599[/snapback]​*


nice


----------



## SOMOSUNOLINCOLN (Feb 25, 2005)

THE HOTEL IS ON 2OO W BERKIN  PEOPLE LEAVE YOUR WIFIES AT HOME :biggrin: ITS GOING TO GET X RATED AT THIS JOINT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOMOS UNO (Nov 12, 2004)

calmate pito loco


----------



## SOMOSUNOLINCOLN (Feb 25, 2005)

HEY BETO YOU GOING TO SHOW EVERYONE THE PUNISHER


----------



## SOMOS UNO (Nov 12, 2004)

nope the helicopter man if my back is good that day


----------



## SOMOSUNOLINCOLN (Feb 25, 2005)

NOTHING A COUPLE BEERS CANT HANDLE


----------



## Miltown (Jan 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice_@Apr 1 2005, 09:26 AM
> *The bugetel is a good hotel the doors to the rooms lead right outside park your ride right outside your door and there is a balcony (do it mardi gras style) . This is the hotel Memo will be staying at. THe rooms are $49 double and $55 for a king ask for the DropFest room block THe phone # is (920)734-6070
> [snapback]2938859[/snapback]​*



I guess its decided. We'll be there !!! :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

X-RATED wives at home, man its going to be hard she looks forward to this show each year as much as I do :biggrin:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

any pics of the bikini from last year/? :angry:


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice_@Apr 1 2005, 08:26 AM
> *The bugetel is a good hotel the doors to the rooms lead right outside park your ride right outside your door and there is a balcony (do it mardi gras style) . This is the hotel Memo will be staying at. THe rooms are $49 double and $55 for a king ask for the DropFest room block THe phone # is (920)734-6070
> [snapback]2938859[/snapback]​*


are the people cool at this hotel because mohamad lets us party alllllll nigggggght long he even came out check out the women because like robert said its going to get xrated


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

LMK LMK LMK


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Apr 2 2005, 05:41 PM
> *are the people cool at this hotel because mohamad lets us party alllllll nigggggght long he even came out check out the women  because like robert said its going to get xrated
> [snapback]2945017[/snapback]​*


I'll call the hotel tomarro and ask the manager straight up she seemed pretty cool though


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

looks like Ill be busting some ass to get my car to this show


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

James, what's up with the site, its really slow, and not fully operational...at least not for me. I've tried it on different days, just in case


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Eric_@Apr 4 2005, 08:42 AM
> *James, what's up with the site, its really slow, and not fully operational...at least not for me.  I've tried it on different days, just in case
> [snapback]2950891[/snapback]​*


yeah it doesnt seem to work


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eric_@Apr 4 2005, 09:42 AM
> *James, what's up with the site, its really slow, and not fully operational...at least not for me.  I've tried it on different days, just in case
> [snapback]2950891[/snapback]​*


u got dial up ? what parts aren't workin right for u let me know


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

WHATS THE NATIONAL ENTERTAINMENT LMK :biggrin:


----------



## bigbody (Apr 6, 2005)

You need to get the Ghost Mob up there thoose cats are raw. check them out there from milwaukee. ghost mob milwaukee


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice_@Apr 5 2005, 04:32 PM
> *u got dial up ? what parts aren't workin right for u let me know
> [snapback]2957719[/snapback]​*


DSL at work, dial up at home, but I only check at work....I'll let you know


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

GHOST MOB HUH :biggrin:


----------



## SDPrez (Jun 24, 2004)

your "online registration" doesn't work, keeps showing no "input file."


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SDPrez_@Apr 7 2005, 11:55 AM
> *your "online registration" doesn't work, keeps showing no "input file."
> [snapback]2967797[/snapback]​*


The on-line should be up and running today


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice_@Apr 7 2005, 03:35 PM
> *The on-line should be up and running today
> [snapback]2968878[/snapback]​*


tomarro Friday for sure will be up


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

:biggrin: anything new going on Let Me Know


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

ttt


----------



## bigbody (Apr 6, 2005)

My guy has Miko's contact info if you want to get ghost mob there I think they just signed a record deal though. I know they are going to Nashville to shoot a video. I'm telling you though they put on a SHOW i seen them perform with Shawnna and some other cats and they totally stole the show you should bring them up there.


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice_@Apr 8 2005, 11:14 PM
> * ttt
> [snapback]2975443[/snapback]​*



post up some new info :biggrin:


----------



## SOMOSUNOLINCOLN (Feb 25, 2005)

JST CLLED THE HOTEL TODAY AND THE PRICES DOUBLED FROM $55 TO $100 BECAUSE OF THE TE SHOW. WE STILL GOT 4 ROOMS :angry:


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

do these rooms include hot tubs and garbage bags :thumbsup:


----------



## Problem Child (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Miltown_@Mar 27 2005, 03:36 PM
> *[attachmentid=134178]A little sneek peek  uffin:
> [snapback]2914599[/snapback]​*




:thumbsup: man ohhhhh man its gonna be the shit this summer :0


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Miltown_@Mar 27 2005, 04:36 PM
> *[attachmentid=134178]A little sneek peek  uffin:
> [snapback]2914599[/snapback]​*



damn tony/juan you coming correct with that there!and i must say any of you cats need some work done holla @ these homies from foundation customs! excellent work!..... :thumbsup:


----------



## SDPrez (Jun 24, 2004)

registration is up!!! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## SOMOSUNOLINCOLN (Feb 25, 2005)

they do include xtra bags and cover :biggrin:


----------



## SOMOSUNOLINCOLN (Feb 25, 2005)

hey beto you in here?


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SOMOSUNOLINCOLN_@Apr 10 2005, 10:13 PM
> *JST CLLED THE HOTEL TODAY AND THE PRICES DOUBLED FROM $55 TO $100 BECAUSE OF THE TE SHOW. WE STILL GOT 4 ROOMS  :angry:
> [snapback]2981089[/snapback]​*


what hotel is that ? If its one on the list the rooms should not have doubled ?let me know .


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

man we have a car/truck hopefully done by this car show 

STREET SWEEPAZ CC trying and going to come correct son :biggrin:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Apr 12 2005, 12:34 AM
> *man we have a car/truck hopefully done by this car show
> 
> STREET SWEEPAZ CC trying and going to come correct son :biggrin:
> [snapback]2987285[/snapback]​*



im gonna have a car done by then that i just bought yesterday. no body has ever seen it yet, except me and cheyne but were building it


----------



## SOMOSUNOLINCOLN (Feb 25, 2005)

THE HOTEL WAS PARKWAY INN & SUITS AT 200 N BERKINS. WHEN WE CLLD ON MONDAY THEY TOLD ME THAT IT WAS $100 A ROOM WHEN LAST YEAR IT WAS $55 AT LEAST THATS WHAT THEY ARE CHARGING US. IF ITS NOT SUPPOSED TO LET ME KNOW SO WE CAN GET A REFUND ---- ITS THE SAME HOTEL DAMAGE STAYED AT LAST YEAR IF THAT HELPS :angry:


----------



## SOMOSUNOLINCOLN (Feb 25, 2005)

i called the hotle and asked if he was in the list of rooms for the show and he sd yes so i asked him why he was charging us $100 he said ok he will knock it down to $75 a room. does that sound right ? :dunno:


----------



## SOMOS UNO (Nov 12, 2004)

osamas brother raised it because of gas prices


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SOMOSUNOLINCOLN_@Apr 13 2005, 04:37 PM
> *i called the hotle and asked if he was in the list of rooms for the show and he sd yes so i asked him why he was charging us $100 he said ok he will knock it down to $75 a room. does that sound right ? :dunno:
> [snapback]2996342[/snapback]​*


no that doesn't sound right at all i'm workin out of town till friday when I get back I will go over there and talk to the guy thats B.S. if I can't get it straightened out book in at the bugetel it's nice free breakfast too.And its only around $50 a night right off the highway . If nothin else hit me on my cell .


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

ttt.............lets get these cars DONE!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

I got tons of flyers for this show.. who wants one? lol

Big ones and small ones


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Apr 14 2005, 12:27 PM
> *I got tons of flyers for this show.. who wants one? lol
> 
> Big ones and small ones
> [snapback]3000561[/snapback]​*



I know I want to post some up around this way how can I get some :biggrin:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

ttt


----------



## chevy9585 (May 1, 2002)

well i will be there hope some people bring some rides . i thaink i would be cool to have more low low then mini truck and hondas


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevy9585_@Apr 15 2005, 07:53 PM
> *well i will be there hope some people bring some rides . i thaink i would be cool to have more low low then mini truck and hondas
> [snapback]3007765[/snapback]​*



yeah the whole mini trucks draggin by with the doors open, that was not cool


----------



## SDPrez (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevy9585_@Apr 15 2005, 08:53 PM
> *well i will be there hope some people bring some rides . i thaink i would be cool to have more low low then mini truck and hondas
> [snapback]3007765[/snapback]​*


its a good wish but itll never happen.


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

not in chedda land anyway


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

seen the ad in LOWRIDER MAGAZINE.............................shows and events, cant wait now :biggrin:


----------



## bigbody (Apr 6, 2005)

so is the entertainment final yet


----------



## Miltown (Jan 17, 2004)

Whut up everyone! Tony from Miltown UCE here! Getting close! hope everyone gets done in time. Hay James if the entertainment isn't booked that Ghost Mob, that guy on here posted is pretty good man! I checked them out on there website
and was impressed plus there from the Mil so alittle state support is always good!

Just a suggestion!!! PEACE!!!!! uffin:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Miltown_@Apr 17 2005, 08:26 PM
> *Whut up everyone! Tony from Miltown UCE here!  Getting close! hope everyone gets done in time. Hay James if the entertainment isn't booked that Ghost Mob, that guy on here posted is pretty good man! I checked them out on there website
> and was impressed plus there from the Mil so alittle state support is always good!
> 
> ...



oh man hope I make it :0


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

ttt........................update the lincx should make a appearance :0


----------



## SOMOSUNOLINCOLN (Feb 25, 2005)

WE CANCELLED THE RESERVATIONS AT THE PARKWAY INN & SUITS AND NOW AT THE BUDGETEL . THE GUY WE CANCELLED AT WAS KISSING OUR ASS SAY HE WAS GOING TO GV US THE ROOMS AT $50 SO WE SD NO. SHOULDNT OF BULLSHITED US FROM THE START :biggrin:


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

:biggrin: way to go carnale no B.S.


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

man i only got six weeks left. frame & hydros 80% done, picking up new trojans friday. i have a ton of bodywork to do also. good thing there is a couple of guys workin on this with me.


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

SIX WEEKS, HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Apr 21 2005, 05:56 AM
> *SIX WEEKS, HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0
> [snapback]3029215[/snapback]​*



is that good or bad?


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

6 weeks till the show its gonna be good  one of these days i'll get the caprice ready :uh:


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice_@Apr 22 2005, 02:29 PM
> * 6 weeks till the show its gonna be good   one of these days i'll get the caprice ready :uh:
> [snapback]3037372[/snapback]​*


real fun show but imo the dvd did it no justice


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

true


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

my shit will be ready ..............batteries went in yesterday...........


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

yeah the linc will be there........................RUST MORT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! RUST MORT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Apr 26 2005, 02:37 AM
> *yeah the linc will be there........................RUST MORT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! RUST MORT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3050029[/snapback]​*


lol


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Eric_@Apr 23 2005, 08:52 AM
> *true
> [snapback]3038909[/snapback]​*


what u bringing homie.............


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali_@Apr 25 2005, 09:26 PM
> *what u bringing homie.............
> [snapback]3051655[/snapback]​*


call me


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Eric_@Apr 26 2005, 11:05 AM
> *call me
> [snapback]3052248[/snapback]​*


ill shoot you a call............


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali_@Apr 25 2005, 07:25 PM
> *lol
> [snapback]3051649[/snapback]​*



Im just talking from it sitting all winter, without no hood................but IT IS SAVED NOW :biggrin:


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

hey sweat ARE SURE WE WILL BE ABLED TO PARTY AT THE BUGETELL because its going to get crazy can't wait one more thing sweat you need to open a 1940's class cuz SomoS unO MILWAUKEE GOT SOMETHIN FO DAT ASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Apr 26 2005, 04:32 PM
> *hey sweat ARE SURE WE WILL BE ABLED TO PARTY AT THE BUGETELL because its going to get crazy  can't  wait  one more thing sweat you need to open a 1940's class cuz SomoS unO MILWAUKEE GOT SOMETHIN FO DAT ASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
> [snapback]3056259[/snapback]​*



i cant wait for dropfest


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

dropfest is gettin closer.............cant wait for the shit to get here


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

I can its coming too quick :around:


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice_@Apr 27 2005, 09:07 PM
> *I can its coming too quick :around:
> [snapback]3059021[/snapback]​*


damn james you always say that right before the show comes....[lol].......... :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

Registration is $30.00 for car's and includes to passes ????????


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

yeah like $30 for a car, and you and your lady can get it, you get 2 wristbands :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Apr 27 2005, 01:15 PM
> *yeah like $30 for a car, and you and your lady can get it, you get 2 wristbands :biggrin:
> [snapback]3060409[/snapback]​*


FLAVA OF THE WEEK IS GOING TO DROP FEST :biggrin:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gotti-_@Apr 27 2005, 12:18 PM
> *FLAVA OF THE WEEK IS GOING TO DROP FEST  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3060417[/snapback]​*



yeah hit us up...................we'll have a blue isuzu/mazda hopper, a 84 linc single pump, and some other chit :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Apr 28 2005, 01:58 PM
> *yeah hit us up...................we'll have a blue isuzu/mazda hopper, a 84 linc single pump, and some other chit :biggrin:
> [snapback]3066927[/snapback]​*


*Cool homie I will hit you up SOLITOS CAR CLUB will be in full effect up that way... we gonna pre-register*


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gotti-_@Apr 28 2005, 04:10 PM
> *Cool homie I will hit you up  SOLITOS CAR CLUB will be in full effect up that way... we gonna pre-register
> [snapback]3067427[/snapback]​*


yeah, not like your gonna talk to anyone :0 



:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eric_@Apr 28 2005, 09:23 PM
> *yeah, not like your gonna talk to anyone :0
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> [snapback]3069439[/snapback]​*


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 Wish I could of met 94Fleetwood he was a cool homie 

Eric I'll see you there .................... fucker! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

ttt.....................show is like a month or so away


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

TTT.................getting closer :0 :biggrin:


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

we will be there for sure.............we leaving friday at noon...............


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali_@May 1 2005, 06:09 AM
> *we will be there for sure.............we leaving friday at noon...............
> [snapback]3079618[/snapback]​*


we are leaving too I think at midnight.....................Thursday Im leaving right after I get off work, maybe the next day we are working out everything matters if Im trailoring it there or driving it there


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@May 2 2005, 01:16 AM
> *we are leaving too I think at midnight.....................Thursday Im leaving right after I get off work, maybe the next  day we are working out everything matters if Im trailoring it there or driving it there
> [snapback]3080468[/snapback]​*


well have to hook up and figure shit out what motel you guys staying at...................


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gotti-_@Apr 29 2005, 09:43 AM
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  Wish I could of met 94Fleetwood he was a cool homie
> 
> 
> [snapback]3071680[/snapback]​*


you just might


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eric_@May 2 2005, 05:51 AM
> *you just might
> [snapback]3083371[/snapback]​*


  See you there homie I wouldn't miss out on this event


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

so what hotel/motel are all yall staying? so I can try and get one too


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@May 2 2005, 11:29 PM
> *so what hotel/motel are all yall staying? so I can try and get one too
> [snapback]3087192[/snapback]​*


go to the website the budgetel is the cheapest but the farthest away good party hotel the other two are the settle inn and the hilton garden inn they are the closest to the venue all 3 have free breakfast . hit me back if ya got q's


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

how far are all the hotels from the event? miles? and who is staying in which ones??? thanks


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@May 3 2005, 09:03 AM
> *how far are all the hotels from the event?  miles?  and who is staying in which ones??? thanks
> [snapback]3088511[/snapback]​*



STREET SWEEPAZ CC has hotel rooms not too far from the show


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

well that helps...what fucking hotel? :biggrin:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@May 3 2005, 11:16 PM
> *well that helps...what fucking hotel?  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3092329[/snapback]​*



get ahold of rick, and them guys homie :biggrin:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@May 4 2005, 12:15 AM
> *STREET SWEEPAZ CC has hotel rooms not too far from the show
> [snapback]3092320[/snapback]​*


hilton and settle inn are about 3 milesfrom the show the bugetel is about 5 miles from the show all are good hotels go to the site www.dropfest.com for the booking info .


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice_@May 4 2005, 10:25 PM
> *hilton and settle inn are about 3 milesfrom the show the bugetel is about 5 miles from the show all are good hotels go to the site www.dropfest.com for the booking info .
> [snapback]3097417[/snapback]​*



YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

I'll do it this weekend :0 :biggrin: 

no car though


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@May 5 2005, 12:10 PM
> *      I'll do it this weekend  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> no car though
> [snapback]3099939[/snapback]​*



get a car asap :biggrin:


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

my rides almost done........................... :biggrin:


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by cali_@May 7 2005, 07:01 AM
> *my rides almost done........................... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3108136[/snapback]​*



high voltage chillin @ the country inn


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by childforsaken_@May 8 2005, 06:10 AM
> *:biggrin:
> high voltage chillin @ the country inn
> [snapback]3109651[/snapback]​*


yup...................gettin drunk...........


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali_@May 8 2005, 06:18 AM
> *yup...................gettin drunk...........
> [snapback]3110867[/snapback]​*



Ill be there :biggrin:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

ttt for some stand up hopping action :biggrin:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

1/2 month until the show :biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

im planning on being there!


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

we still got to get cars done....................................


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@May 13 2005, 12:40 AM
> *im planning on being there!
> [snapback]3133469[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

yall hit me up if u want my cell number lol :biggrin:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

uce gonna be rollin deep. we got guys coming from chicago and louisville.


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## J-Dubb2 (Oct 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@May 11 2005, 05:29 PM
> *ttt for some stand up hopping action :biggrin:
> [snapback]3126470[/snapback]​*


hmmm


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow71_@May 13 2005, 03:31 PM
> *uce gonna be rollin deep.  we got guys coming from chicago and louisville.
> [snapback]3136020[/snapback]​*



you did last year too :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

so anyone else from the MN going to be standing up too, I want to see it at dropfest


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

now that we gettin down to the nitty..... lets get a roll call on whos goin! :biggrin: 

HIGH VOLTAGE will be in attendance..........


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy (Feb 20, 2002)

:tears:


----------



## White Boy (Aug 1, 2004)

yep


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

STREET SWEEPAZ CC be there


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

s.c. gonna be there


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

ill be there .................HIGH VOLTAGE FAMILY 4 LIFE.................


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

thats it???? c'mon now who else......


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by J-Dubb2_@May 14 2005, 08:22 AM
> *hmmm
> [snapback]3136720[/snapback]​*


what up j-dubb.............you gonna come to drop fest.................


----------



## Lavish (Jan 30, 2003)

My car should make it this time!! HAHAHA

Just as long as I get all my parts here! Damn


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

You guys ready ???????? I ain't  JK I'll be ready Be good to see all of ya there. Whose camping ?????


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

Hotel


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

HOTEL, or camping, hmmmmmmmmmmmmm oh and Ill be driving there, unless my buddy wants to tow my single pump 10 batt ride


----------



## J-Dubb2 (Oct 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali_@May 16 2005, 05:32 AM
> *what up j-dubb.............you gonna come to drop fest.................
> [snapback]3143407[/snapback]​*


Sup cali, I'll be there fosho. No car tho... looks like this right now


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice_@May 16 2005, 07:20 AM
> *You guys ready ???????? I ain't   JK I'll be ready Be good to see all of ya there. Whose camping ?????
> [snapback]3143526[/snapback]​*



james,the loisiville uce chapter is wanting to attend however there having troublegetting rooms!??? can ya help>>????
if so holla back, tony from foundation customs (uce) miltown chapter said he cant find enough i guess.....
thanks in advance....


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by childforsaken_@May 16 2005, 07:56 PM
> *james,the loisiville uce chapter is wanting to attend however there having troublegetting rooms!??? can ya help>>????
> if so holla back, tony from foundation customs (uce) miltown chapter said he cant find enough i guess.....
> thanks in advance....
> [snapback]3146129[/snapback]​*


yeah what he said :biggrin:


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

just one question....and this is at most shows

why do trucks? and imports and euros have more classes than big body cars?

i mean there are classes separating trucks ,and lowrider trucks... honda,and euro lowrider....but when it comes to caddys and lincolns we get grouped together.


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

james hook these boys up with rooms :biggrin:


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@May 17 2005, 10:48 AM
> *just one question....and this is at most shows
> 
> why do trucks? and imports and euros have more classes than big body cars?
> ...


im trying to figure out the same shit........ :biggrin:


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by J-Dubb2_@May 17 2005, 06:28 AM
> *Sup cali, I'll be there fosho. No car tho... looks like this right now
> [snapback]3146029[/snapback]​*


god damn homey......shes gutted.......but the bitch will be fine when she is done................................


----------



## J-Dubb2 (Oct 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by childforsaken_@May 16 2005, 06:56 PM
> *james,the loisiville uce chapter is wanting to attend however there having troublegetting rooms!??? can ya help>>????
> if so holla back, tony from foundation customs (uce) miltown chapter said he cant find enough i guess.....
> thanks in advance....
> [snapback]3146129[/snapback]​*


Damn that sucks, gotta do it months ahead


----------



## J-Dubb2 (Oct 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali_@May 17 2005, 12:16 PM
> *god damn homey......shes gutted.......but the bitch will be fine when she is done................................
> [snapback]3149501[/snapback]​*


 someday


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by childforsaken_@May 16 2005, 06:56 PM
> *james,the loisiville uce chapter is wanting to attend however there having troublegetting rooms!??? can ya help>>????
> if so holla back, tony from foundation customs (uce) miltown chapter said he cant find enough i guess.....
> thanks in advance....
> [snapback]3146129[/snapback]​*


call the budgettel and ask them what the name is of the hotel that is next door to them they probably have some rooms oterwise try the settle inn or call the microtel inn and suites if you have problems e-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

james pm me about registration for dropfest :biggrin:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

man dropfest is coming up fast for me, i bought a car 5 weeks ago for 300 bucks, and i painted it and juiced it,reinforced it, putting the engine together this weekend, sending it out for exaust next week, hopefully my parts get here from pro hopper pretty soon, trying to make the mad dash at the end putting every thing together :uh:


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@May 18 2005, 01:48 PM
> *man dropfest is coming up fast for me, i bought a car 5 weeks ago for 300 bucks, and i painted it and juiced it,reinforced it, putting the engine together this weekend, sending it out for exaust next week, hopefully my parts get here from pro hopper pretty soon, trying to make the mad dash at the end putting every thing together :uh:
> [snapback]3152866[/snapback]​*


sounds like me car was bone stock like 4 weeks ago its going to be done today...............its all juiced just finishing the brakes...............


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@May 18 2005, 02:48 AM
> *pro hopper [snapback]3152866[/snapback]​*


Simply the best


----------



## Lavish (Jan 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eric_@May 18 2005, 08:48 AM
> *Simply the best
> [snapback]3153568[/snapback]​*


Unless there is a problem with the order (like back ordered parts....or credit card problems) Then they fail to tell ya!!! Still waiting on my Order from March 31st......

Lack of communication on their part....


Otherwise :thumbsup:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lavish_@May 18 2005, 10:40 AM
> *Unless there is a problem with the order (like back ordered parts....or credit card problems) Then they fail to tell ya!!! Still waiting on my Order from March 31st......
> 
> Lack of communication on their part....
> ...



i hear that, im still waiting on some integral parts myself


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

I was just looking for someone to quote it and say

BETTER THEN ALL THE REST


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

I'll be there for sure ................ Pm me if yall want my number lol we can chat lol 

and yes I'm bringing something to drop :biggrin:


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

CARS DONE WAITIN FOR DROP FEST NOW.........................WE ROLLED IT LAST NIGHT............


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

ill make it for shizzle


----------



## Lavish (Jan 30, 2003)

I just registered. 

Two week count down!! It's gonna come quick....


----------



## bigbearsj (Jan 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice_@Jan 28 2005, 12:28 AM
> *Tossing around some ideas for thenational acts who would you guys and ladies rather see Shawna from Luda's camp or Lil Rob ? Let me know .
> [snapback]2651925[/snapback]​*


how is going have you thought about some of Cailfornia Bay Area Artists....on ur lineup besides some of the big time artists...If you need some I got some connections with some in the bay area like Myster E,Sir Mo-j,Sikkaholic, McUnderdogg, Magic Child, Jay the Butcher and few other artists that I have connections with..If you want to talk about it get back at me here is my number 408-903-9138 name is bigbear
the pic I have attached is with Magic CHild and the rest of the security team


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lavish_@May 19 2005, 10:57 AM
> *I just registered.
> 
> Two week count down!! It's gonna come quick....
> [snapback]3158697[/snapback]​*



let see stuff i still have to do:


finish reinforcing rear susp
finish welding in battery rack
put intake,carb,headers,valve covers on engine & get running
tint and re install all windows
finish buffing
get hydraulics WORKING and tweak as needed
install all trim
send to exuast shop
:uh: 

and i still have to fix a few things on the tow vehicle

hope i get it all done, gonna be an all nighter sat i think


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@May 20 2005, 12:15 AM
> *let see stuff i still have to do:
> finish reinforcing rear susp
> finish welding in battery rack
> ...



ohhhhh yeah heres our agenda lol install full glass on the regal tape and mask /primer, fix hood dents,align hood, custom fab tail lights, fix leaky fittings,put on all trim including bumpers, ------ the lincoln needs the complete hydro install other than the cutouts are done.......  :around:


----------



## Lavish (Jan 30, 2003)

Damn I got it easy this year then!!! Last couple of years it's been basically working on the car untill its time to go! Well, then last year to dropfest we worked on the ride all the way there! Until the rear end finnaly gave out.

This year I'm just waiting on parts....Got everything else done a while ago, because I didn't have anything else to do...lol.

Still have to:
install rear cylinders
install accumulators (if they ever show up)
install front pump
install front cylinders and springs
break my springs in
cover some things in vynal
:uh:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by childforsaken_@May 20 2005, 05:20 AM
> *ohhhhh yeah heres our agenda lol install full glass on the regal tape and mask /primer, fix hood dents,align hood, custom fab tail lights, fix leaky fittings,put on all trim including bumpers, ------ the lincoln needs the complete hydro install other than the cutouts are done.......   :around:
> [snapback]3162190[/snapback]​*



at least i know im not the only one thats fucked for time until the show


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

2 weeks :0 :angry:


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)




----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

2weeks too soon


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

can't wait


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

THe caprice last year one pump left side only this yearjust waitin [attachmentid=173728]


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

everyone take pics for me


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@May 23 2005, 03:39 PM
> *everyone take pics for me
> [snapback]3171481[/snapback]​*


wtf you not going now that sucks...................11 days till we leave for drop fest..................... :biggrin:


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali_@May 23 2005, 04:46 AM
> *wtf you not  going now that sucks...................11 days till we leave for drop fest..................... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3171533[/snapback]​*




smell that homey??? 30 weight nd ,and carnitas asada! :biggrin:


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by childforsaken_@May 23 2005, 05:22 PM
> *smell that homey??? 30 weight nd ,and carnitas asada! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3171560[/snapback]​*


lol.......naw but if you cookin that at your house im comming over................. :biggrin:


----------



## Lavish (Jan 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@May 22 2005, 02:29 AM
> *im not going this year now, none in the cc will help me get my car done
> [snapback]3168809[/snapback]​*


 :uh: you can't be serious.....


----------



## J-Dubb2 (Oct 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@May 19 2005, 07:18 AM
> *ill make it for shizzle
> [snapback]3157872[/snapback]​*


 :uh:


----------



## J-Dubb2 (Oct 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@May 23 2005, 03:39 AM
> *everyone take pics for me
> [snapback]3171481[/snapback]​*


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by J-Dubb2_@May 23 2005, 05:11 PM
> *:uh:
> [snapback]3173978[/snapback]​*


:roflmao:

you can't trust him though, because think of how cool he would be if he said thats hes not coming, then showed up with the frameless wonder....


----------



## J-Dubb2 (Oct 29, 2003)

:rofl:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Eric_@May 23 2005, 03:21 PM
> *:roflmao:
> 
> you can't trust him though, because think of how cool he would be if he said thats hes not coming, then showed up with the frameless wonder....
> [snapback]3174020[/snapback]​*



it would be nice :biggrin:


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@May 23 2005, 10:20 PM
> *it would be nice :biggrin:
> [snapback]3175438[/snapback]​*


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

:rofl:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

well now I have atranny problem, im going to be rebuilding mine here tonight, ill elt everyone know whats going on


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

damn its is coming fast


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

Too much to do :uh: I can't wait for the afterparty


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice_@May 25 2005, 11:15 PM
> *Too much to do :uh:  I can't wait for the afterparty
> [snapback]3184132[/snapback]​*




james our club will be down there friday after noon,we plan on hitten up some night clubs friday night ... what club in appleton (with dance floor) is good? and where?? holla......


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

Can you give me a Phone number to call ... I need some info on the Drag races & that ..... 

OR

Please give me a call will ya ??? 218-940-1964 thanks, BOB_T


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@May 26 2005, 09:51 AM
> *Can you give me a Phone number to call ... I need some info on the Drag races & that .....
> 
> OR
> ...



bob i have the number


----------



## SDPrez (Jun 24, 2004)

So james how anal are the gate staff gonna be as far as modification requirements and letting people through the gate? Asking cause I have a member who's attempting to progress with her truck but at this point and time her only mods are some body vinyl,euros,tint,and a set of seats.........should she just save the headache and park in the spectator parking?
HOlla!


----------



## SDPrez (Jun 24, 2004)

make sure you pack the umbrellas! :angry:


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SDPrez_@May 27 2005, 05:11 AM
> *make sure you pack the umbrellas! :angry:
> [snapback]3189088[/snapback]​*




you cant be talking rain???? :0


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

rain you cant be serious :angry:


----------



## SDPrez (Jun 24, 2004)

just checking weather.com but its still a week away I'm sure the forecast will change another 25 times before show day........right now its 60% chance for Sat. and 40% for Sun. :angry:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

it better not rain :angry:


----------



## SDPrez (Jun 24, 2004)

see told ya, now its no rain for sat. and a 40% chance for sunday...i wouldn't worry till maybe next thursday.. :biggrin:


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SDPrez_@May 28 2005, 05:57 AM
> *see told ya, now its no rain for sat. and a 40% chance for sunday...i wouldn't worry till maybe next thursday.. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3193550[/snapback]​*


no rain down here mybe up in rhinelander as far as your girls truck if it doesn't at least have rims or is noticably modified you might want to wait till later in the day to try and get it in it all depends on the amount of room the shows got but its still quality over quantity any questions e-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

well, too much tweaking to do to the hopper looks like it wont be coming to dropfest, sucks too cause thats what i was shooting for, i just need another week, but oh well ill come and have a good time anyway


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

the linc will be there put in 18 hours last night


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@May 30 2005, 12:12 PM
> *well, too much tweaking to do to the hopper looks like it wont be coming to dropfest, sucks too cause thats what i was shooting for, i just need another week, but oh well ill come and have a good time anyway
> [snapback]3200486[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@May 30 2005, 05:29 PM
> *the linc will be there put in 18 hours last night
> [snapback]3201699[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)




----------



## Lavish (Jan 30, 2003)

I was out gas hopping the duece all weekend. Three more days of gas hopping and my springs should be all broken in...lol :uh: Hopefully I MAKE it there this time...haha...The 'OL ******* Furd I'm using for towing better make it, or I will be towing it back with the duece :0 lol....

After this show I think I'm retiring it from a hopper...these full stacks suck, I hate them. I liked it as a street cruiser.... A LOWRIDER


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

i'll be there making an apearance


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

SOMOS UNO IS READY TO GO WE HAVE ABOUT NINE CARS READY TO TO ROLL AND WE WILL HAVE PLENTY OF BEER AND TEQUILA FOR USE ROOKIES WE WILL BE AT THE BUGETELL REMEMBER WHAT HAPPENS IN DROP FEST STAYS IN DROP FEST SO BRING EM OUT AND WHO EVER IS WORRIED ABOUT RAIN AIN'T NO TRUE RIDER "LETS GET READY TO RUMMMMMMMMBLE "!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@May 31 2005, 09:59 PM
> *SOMOS UNO IS READY TO GO WE HAVE ABOUT NINE CARS READY TO TO ROLL AND WE WILL HAVE PLENTY OF BEER AND TEQUILA FOR USE ROOKIES WE WILL BE AT THE BUGETELL  REMEMBER WHAT HAPPENS IN DROP FEST STAYS IN DROP FEST SO BRING EM OUT AND WHO EVER IS WORRIED ABOUT RAIN AIN'T NO TRUE RIDER "LETS GET READY TO RUMMMMMMMMBLE "!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]3207215[/snapback]​*



:thumbsup: that blue caprice going to make it? i heard it does a crazy 3 ? see ya there homeboy


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

Yeah, they don't care about the rain, because they have a canopy.

I'll take pics :roflmao: but I remember seeing it there last year


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

what time is the hop gonna be ? and what day???


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

:biggrin: got it


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

:angry: no lolo for me at dropfest this year, just the grand am daily


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

leaving tomorrow :thumbsup:


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy (Feb 20, 2002)

1pm departure for high voltage, please make your way to gate number 4 and have your passports and boarding passes ready!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SolidGoldCaddy_@Jun 2 2005, 02:48 PM
> *1pm departure for high voltage, please make your way to gate number 4 and have your passports and boarding passes ready!!!!  :cheesy:
> [snapback]3214862[/snapback]​*




im going to aa meetings after this i can see it already! :rofl:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

if any one wants to give me a holler here is my cell number 612-730-0813 PIMPDIZZLE :biggrin:


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy (Feb 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Jun 2 2005, 07:39 PM
> *if any one wants to give me a holler here is my cell number 612-730-0813 PIMPDIZZLE  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3216086[/snapback]​*


what time will yall be rolling through wausau area? we could roll togetha if your at chris' by 100pm


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

yup around 1:00 or so wait for us 




he called me already but i will call him later tomorrow


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy (Feb 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Jun 2 2005, 10:09 PM
> *yup around 1:00 or so wait for us
> he called me already but i will call him later tomorrow
> [snapback]3216800[/snapback]​*


call chris...we have a situation now....


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SolidGoldCaddy_@Jun 3 2005, 08:05 AM
> *call chris...we have a situation now....
> [snapback]3218580[/snapback]​*



its all good in da hood  we pushin out in 2 hrs


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)




----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

hop pics????


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Jun 5 2005, 09:51 PM
> *hop pics????
> [snapback]3229101[/snapback]​*


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=181969


----------



## INHIBATOR (Jun 22, 2004)

good show but we need mroe respect for the lowrider, james we'll be calling you


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

Whats up guys its Sweet here I want to personally thank all you guys for coming out to the show and for all the hard work and the show you all put on .It sounds like you all had a great time I wish I had a chance to party and talk more to all of you but we'll see one another at the shows this summer as far as the judges there will be new ones for next year (I promise) and there was a 1970-1979 lowrider class I don't know what happened there It's hard for me to keep an eye on everything that happens at the show cause it is so big I thought I had the right people hired to handle the job but I guess not so it will be changed next year . as far as the competitions not being announced the sheets were lost in the wind at the time of judging (long weekend don't ask I was about ready to snap at that point) This summer I'm gonna have a party at my shop I'll keep you all posted it will be a free for all camp out sat/sun thing . any q's comments e-mail me [email protected] Thanks again for coming out holla at ya soon Sweet


----------



## SDPrez (Jun 24, 2004)

got some pics on my site, missed the hop though (couldn't stand the sun anymore)


----------



## SOMOS UNO (Nov 12, 2004)

judging sucked it toke 2 long 4 in a half hrs waiting in line need more lowrider classes  :angry:


----------



## SOMOS UNO (Nov 12, 2004)

judging sucked it toke 2 long 4 in a half hrs waiting in line need more lowrider classes  :angry:


----------



## SDPrez (Jun 24, 2004)

Are the pictures on the site and dvd going to be available before 2006? :biggrin: Just messin with ya.........but seriously are they?


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

ill get ahold of you later on homie :biggrin: , let me announce the lowrider hop and dance next year


----------



## sixwheelinmazda (Jan 16, 2004)

james sweet you better come to our show this year we now had 3 lowrider classes for thi syear but i f we can get more lowriders there maybe we can have more classes in the future and by the way i loved dropfest this year the best thing fo rme was when i was in the burnout competition with sumone elses vehical as i let off i hit the switch to go up and the damn steering wheel popped off i went %90 the way down the track b4 i got it on i just wish i had it on tape just to see my reaction...................anyways lookin forward to next year


----------

